# Hello



## WannaFeelBetter (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi. 

I am a female, living in MI. I am 37. I am from India and have been living in the US for over 10 years. I completed my PhD in Math 3 years ago, and have been working since then.

I got married 10 months ago, to my BF of 5 years. I met him online on an Indian matrimonial site. We had lot of problems getting married due to his past, which he hid from me, since the day I met him. Yet, I married him. He is from India too, but from a different state. I do not understand the language he speaks to his family.

Its been 10 months i am married. I am very unhappy. We tried counseling, but he lied to the counselor too. I am so tired. I need help. So i am on this forum.

Will post my story and problems shortly.

Thanks in advance for all your support.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, sorry to hear about your situation. 
Good thing is you are in US, so been divorced will not effect you much.
Since you are a math PhD, you must calculate that the odds of you been happy with a serial lair are not too high.
Good thing is, you are just recently married, and did not invest too much into this marriage.
Therefore, please run from him


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It's an uphill battle to have a relationship with someone who keeps secrets and is not honest. You will always be stepping through a Markov chain of trickle truth without end. The entropy of this system will be your unhappiness which will be monotonically increasing with each step.


----------

